# IMODIUM OR LOMOTIL?



## batesy (Jul 7, 2002)

I"ve been using Imodium for many years now,but I"ve just seen a different doctor,and she"s put me on Lomotil.I"d be interested to hear anyboby elses experiences with this,the chemist told me Lomotil is stronger than Imodium.Thanks all.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Hi, I 've been on Lomotil ever since I found out I had ibs-d It has always worked me until recently. But I just went to the doc and I have depression and he's going to check my tyroid. So there maybe something else wrong. But anyway I was fine only taking 1 lomotil a day. Good Luck!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Lomotil is stronger than Imodium.


No, Imodium is "stronger" than Lomotil and Lomotil may have more side effects.


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

Lomotil is a combination of diphenoxylate and atropine. The diphenoxylate is an opiod type drug( effects on opiod receptors in GUT) while the atropine has antimuscarinic side effects which include constipation, urinary retention blurred vision at high doses. Imodium is loperamide which is also related opiod but not with the side effects of diphenoxylate. I would say both are equal in their effects but Lomotil would be more prone to tolerance than loperamide.I would not take lomotil at high dose long term but imodium is safe at frequent doses long term since it has minimal side effects.With all drugs which affect lower GUT tone one is always suspious of atony of colon if these drugs are taken for prolonged periods without supervision.Your Chemist was probably right since he/she did not really want you to take large Doses of lomotil. If in doubt ASK your Pharmacist as they are always there to advise you in your best interest and will on most occassions not sell you anything if they think that is the best course of action and REFER you.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Immodium, for me anyway.Lomotil didn't even work for me, and I had horrible side effects from it.My doctor also told me that Lomotil is addictive, something I don't have a problem with Immodium.


----------

